# BristleNose plecos algae eaters



## beznsarah (Aug 1, 2006)

Any chance that anyone in the club is breeding those? If so i'm looking buy a few, let me know. 

If not, I was considering buying some on Aquabid.com. The best deals are for small groups of 10+. I just wanted to gauge interest to see if anyone might be interested in going in on a purchase with me. I only want 3 of them. The price would probably be in the $4-5 ea range, possibly lower depending on how many are ordered.

Just reply to the post and let me know if you're interested and how many you're looking to get.

Bez


----------



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

I know a guy who lives in Irving that at least used to breed these things (talked to him last about a year ago, maybe longer, so things could have changed).

Shoot him an email and say that I gave you his info. His name is Paul.

PM me for his email address.

Cliff


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

I got mine from Paul Scarborough too. However, I'm not sure if he is still breeding or importing them. There's also some folks in TCA that breed them. You could find more information on the TCA Website

There is a for-sale section (Tail Traider) there and it looks like Phil Tucker might have some available at 1.5" for $2.

Also, I see that TCA is having a workshop Sept. 15-17, at the Clarion Hotel in Irving, and there will be a room with fish for sale there. In the past workshops, I've seen a lot of bristlenose plecos there. There is an auction on Sun. that will have lots of various fish in it too.


----------



## beznsarah (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for the great info! I've emailed both sellers and will update the post when I find out more just in case anyone else might be in need of the bristlenose as well.

Thanks again


----------



## beznsarah (Aug 1, 2006)

I heard from both sellers, one is in Cleburne but that's a bit too far  

I did find Paul and he's still in Irving. Sounds like he has a great selection: $3 ea for small regulars, $5 ea for albino, $8 ea for long fin. $40 breeding pair

I'll be picking some up for myself this weekend prob. If anyone wants his contact info, just pm me

:bolt:


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

beznsarah said:


> I heard from both sellers, one is in Cleburne but that's a bit too far
> 
> I did find Paul and he's still in Irving. Sounds like he has a great selection: $3 ea for small regulars, $5 ea for albino, $8 ea for long fin. $40 breeding pair
> 
> ...


I still have my long-finned BN's that I got from Paul a couple of years ago and they are nice...they stay a nice size and look so cool when they swim around, or are in a current, because their fins really flow.

Kathy


----------



## beznsarah (Aug 1, 2006)

I got my BN's today, very cute little guys 4 albinos for $16. We tried to get longfins but at 1.5" it was hard to tell if they were or not. It looks like at least 2 of them are. Look forward to see these guys growing out and sprouting bristles (that's if I got any males).

Paul's apartment looks like a LFS! He had some nice looking Corydora Sterbai, i might get me a school of 5-6 from him later.


----------

